
Ask HN: Where do you find contractors for non-technical work? - aml183
Examples such as copywriting, social media management etc?
======
mkbkn
Niche forums are the best IMHO.

P.S. I'm a direct response copywriter. If you'd like to discuss something with
me, email me - hn@fincopy.33mail.com

------
source99
My recent experience: Upwork is the best. 99designs is decent. Fiverr is bad.

------
dyeje
I've had decent luck with Upwork.

